# Red Snapper in Pensacola Bay



## Darren1765 (May 12, 2013)

I'm looking to fish red snapper in the bay since i don't have an offshore boat. Is it too late to try? Also do you use the same rig that offshore snapper fishermen use? I have a few locations to try


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not to late pending the spots you are fishing you gotta search around lots of spots are gonna have 14-15in fish with a couple just barley legal ones mixed in but if you find the right spot you can get some nice sized ones

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw a jon boat out last week 3 miles out fishing for RS. You dont need no "offshore" boat


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I saw a jon boat out last week 3 miles out fishing for RS. You dont need no "offshore" boat


Lol especially the way the weather has been! just make shure you head in around 12 before the wind starts picking up and you will be good lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

Darren,

What size of boat do you have? If your welling and the day is nice, you can go out the Ft. Pickens pass hang a left and hit those artificial reefs spots about 4 nm from the pass & 1.5 nm out. You can get some descent size legal snappers out there in no time. The water is about 40-50' deep, there are two artificial reefs about 400 yards apart, anchor down and have fun. 
Check this out!
http://www.myescambia.com/sites/mye...Reefs/20140520 Public ArtificialReef List.pdf

I go out there all the time in my 20' deck boat. You'll know you're at the spot, because must likely there will be a couple of Kayaks out there. Again only if the weather is nice. If you find any spots in the bay please pass along. I have been looking myself and still haven't found any spots in the bay. I know their there!

Good luck


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Darren, try your bay spots. I would use a Carolina rig or a knocker rig with the lightest weight you can. I would use the lightest flouro leader you can as well, maybe 20 or 30lb if you can still keep them out of the structure. Try different baits and see what works. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

